# Crime



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thursday is my coffee morning in Maadi with a crowd of girlfriends and the talk this morning was.. 7 women have bee mugged in Maddi in the last 4 days, by saying 7 people that is 7 people they know, one of the ladies having coffee was a victim to a mugging on the corniche her bag was snatched but she had it draped across her her body so he couldnt take get it but he kept pulling it till she fell on the ground and dragged her 10 years before the handbag stap broke, he then ran off and jumped into a car.
Brazilian diplomat was approached by a policeman and asked for 200le on telling the policeman he had no money said policeman brought out his gun and then again asked for 200le, the Brazilian was pistol whipped and left laying on the floor.

A Friends daughter has had her car door open 3 times this week whilst sitting in traffic.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thursday is my coffee morning in Maadi with a crowd of girlfriends and the talk this morning was.. 7 women have bee mugged in Maddi in the last 4 days, by saying 7 people that is 7 people they know, one of the ladies having coffee was a victim to a mugging on the corniche her bag was snatched but she had it draped across her her body so he couldnt take get it but he kept pulling it till she fell on the ground and dragged her 10 years before the handbag stap broke, he then ran off and jumped into a car.
> Brazilian diplomat was approached by a policeman and asked for 200le on telling the policeman he had no money said policeman brought out his gun and then again asked for 200le, the Brazilian was pistol whipped and left laying on the floor.
> 
> A Friends daughter has had her car door open 3 times this week whilst sitting in traffic.


This goes to show that I am not crazy and over reacting. I don't go out that much anymore with my 7year old unless my husband is with us as we feel that at least I can watch her and he can look out for little *****that like to take stuff. I ALWAYS lock the car door when i go driving around and so does he, cause they like the SUVs. Some friends of ours think I am silly but just by what you said shows I am not. It is sad but most of this is happening to foreigners as they think we are easy targets and have cash. So bust out the pepper spray and taizers folks!! Let's kick some ***!!:boxing:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> , one of the ladies having coffee was a victim to a mugging on the corniche her bag was snatched but she had it draped across her her body so he couldnt take get it but he kept pulling it till she fell on the ground and dragged her 10 years before the handbag stap broke, he then ran off and jumped into a car.


Something like that happened last week outside my house. But the thieves were inside a car and grabbed the bag of a lady who had it also across her shoulders and dragged her along until she eventually managed to free herself of the bag. She had small injuries in her back and her legs, and my landlady and I helped her inside and attended to her bruises. 

She had been to the cash machine and believed she had been followed. 

I had heard countless rumours and news about this kind of crime, but witnessing it and attending to the shocked victim has made me more aware. 

I try not to ' carry a bag unless I must take lots of things. also make sure you don't have things like credit cards or other ids that are hard to replace.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Something like that happened last week outside my house. But the thieves were inside a car and grabbed the bag of a lady who had it also across her shoulders and dragged her along until she eventually managed to free herself of the bag. She had small injuries in her back and her legs, and my landlady and I helped her inside and attended to her bruises.
> 
> She had been to the cash machine and believed she had been followed.
> 
> ...


I wear a bumbag if I need to walk anywhere, plus I take off my jewellery.
I wonder if it time to start carrying a throw down wallet?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention. the robbers are now stealing your spectacles, don't know if this is because there is a good second hand market or that they are aware that taking them immediately puts you at a disadvantage


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

someone wrote this in a blog about the crime in maadi:

Simply LeAnne: Letters from Egypt: Maadi Thugs Use Stun Gun to Attack Females


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> also make sure you don't have things like credit cards or other ids that are hard to replace.


Not carrying ID is a very bad idea, specially at the moment


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Not carrying ID is a very bad idea, specially at the moment


If anyone ever asked for my ID I would just start yelling at them.

Granted, I hear every week they are rounding up illegal Filipinos around Maadi and other areas and throwing them in jail.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A copy of your passport should be sufficient.. 

We are quite lucky in that there is very little chance of us being stopped and asked for I.D unless of course we are near a demonstration.

Yes they are rounding up Fillipina who are here illegally


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> If anyone ever asked for my ID I would just start yelling at them.


There will be an increase in the number of check points all over Cairo, as elections draw closer. But hey, if yelling works for you then just go ahead and yell away


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

aykalam said:


> There will be an increase in the number of check points all over Cairo, as elections draw closer. But hey, if yelling works for you then just go ahead and yell away


I have always taught my small daughter that if anyone tries to take her to yell as loud as she can (in the language needed) FIRE!!! People always look when someone yells fire, they want to see it. It is better than help or save me....She can shout it in three languages so we are save for now. 

I think we all need to show the people that foreigners are NOT easy targets. Arm yourselves and fight back ! We are not weak!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This from The Guardian yesterday

m.guardian.co.uk

She yelled, didn't work


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

charleen said:


> I have always taught my small daughter that if anyone tries to take her to yell as loud as she can (in the language needed) FIRE!!! People always look when someone yells fire, they want to see it. It is better than help or save me....She can shout it in three languages so we are save for now.
> 
> I think we all need to show the people that foreigners are NOT easy targets. Arm yourselves and fight back ! We are not weak!


We are not just dealing with civilian criminals here so I very much doubt that making a scene in front of MP will help anyone get out of trouble. On the contrary you can get into a lot of hassle very very quickly.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Aykalam is right, it is important to carry always a form of ID. I used to carry a photocopy of my passport, although admitedly I usually forget to take it these days.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Constant shooting last night in Maadi near my house, from around 11pm, lasted till around 2am.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When I was mugged last week it was in an area full of embassies with the usual policemen sitting outside drinking tea and smoking.. one of them must have seen what had happened but of course they are not interested, they are there for show and nothing else.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

charleen said:


> I have always taught my small daughter that if anyone tries to take her to yell as loud as she can (in the language needed) *FIRE*!!!
> 
> .........


American? 

Anyway, people in here would most probably gather to see what's happening if a girl was yelling, well, any female of any age actually, whether they'd help or not would depend on different elements, but I wouldn't count on anyone's help


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Constant shooting last night in Maadi near my house, from around 11pm, lasted till around 2am.


That could have been a wedding


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Constant shooting last night in Maadi near my house, from around 11pm, lasted till around 2am.


Heard that too, it sounded like fire crackers, then like a machine gun. Must have been quite the party!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

We had a few weirdos prowling around who will steal anything including dogs..

6 foot tall iron fence, ornate bars on the window, IP camera CCTV and a doberman who is a 4 legged moving hungry burglar alarm problem solved


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

a wedding? But there was not music or happy people to be heard. Just a machine gune shooting countinuisly for two hours 

Is that how they celebrate things this days? THis country has gone beyond mad.


----------



## cairoblondie (Nov 23, 2011)

I heard it too. It was not a party, I really don't think so.


----------

